# Envoi de mails différé ?



## iromain (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterez savoir s'il existe une possibilité d'envoyer des mails en différé avec Mail ? Directement ou via un plugin ?

L'idée serait de pouvoir rédiger ses mails lorsqu'on le souhaite et de programmer leur envoi à une date et heure précise.

merci d'avance

Romain


----------



## twinworld (8 Novembre 2008)

oui, avec Automator et iCal.


----------



## iromain (8 Novembre 2008)

oulah... et de façon simple ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2008)

une rapide recherche te donne des  scripts déjà ecrits
souvent gratuits

un des celebres est inclus dans un pack
 Mail Scripts  2.8.3


----------



## twinworld (9 Novembre 2008)

oui de façon très simple. Pour ce que vous voulez faire, typiquement, y a toutes les options qui sont prêtes, y a plus qu'à les sélectionner dans un ensemble d'options proposées. Le mieux, c'est d'ouvrir Automator, vous verrez que c'est tout simple.

Note du modo : Et dans le forum "Applications", il y a, en tête du forum, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", qui explique pourquoi je dois déménager ce topic !


----------

